# ★1 YEAR FREE★ANY LOCATION★cPANEL/WHM INCL.★24/7 SUPPORT★UNMETERED B/W★tmzVPS★USA/UK



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 23, 2015)

www.tmzVPS.com


*We currently have 3 promotions for NEW customers:*

 

*1.* Use coupon code "*NEWCUST1*" on the order form and you will get *20% OFF* on any plan, monthly or quarterly terms only!

 

*2. Mention this URL on your order form and get (Any Plan, Any location):*

*-- 6 months FREE added to your account on any annual purchase*

*-- 9 months FREE added to your account on any biennial purchase*

*-- 12 months FREE added to your account on any triennial purchase*

 

*Example*: You purchase 6 months upfront, we will give you 3 months free.

 

*3. Are you transferring from another provider? If your monthly bill is above $17 and you show us proof of cancellation, we will give you the 2nd month for FREE on any VPS.*

 

*★★*4. Unmetered Bandwidth on all managed VPS Plans and All Locations. (This is the only offer that can be combined with other offers above. Please post order # below to get promotion applied to your VPS). *★★*

 

 

- Only one promotion/coupon code is available per client / They cannot be combined / New Clients Only -

 

★ tmzVPS - *Fully Managed* *SSD Accelerated* VPS'S ★

 

To start off we would like to thank you for viewing our thread on WHT. You have many options and VPS providers to choose from and we greatly value the potential opportunity you are giving us to earn your loyal business.

 

tmzVPS has been independently *owned* and *operated* for 8+ years and is a leader in the Managed VPS Market. Thousands of customers trust us with their important data, websites etc. Let tmzVPS Fully Manage your Virtual Private Server so you can spend 100% of your time focusing on your clients & expanding your business.

 

*Quick Information:*

 

*★ Independently owned and operated for 8+ Years.*

*★ Locations in Los Angeles & Florida - United States | London - United Kingdom*

*★ All of our nodes are SSD-Accelerated in Raid10*

*★ All of our nodes are connected to 1Gbps Bandwidth Ports*

*★ Every VPS is setup INSTANTLY after payment is verified*

*★ We utilize Dual Deca Core, Dual Hexa-Core & Dual Octa-Core CPU's*

*★ 30 Minute Guaranteed Response time on tickets*

*★ Monthly Payments - NO CONTRACTS!*

*★ 30 Day money back guarantee for new customers*

*★ Free (same control panel) migration to our services. Migrate to tmzVPS - tmzVPS*

*★ Why tmzVPS? https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/*

*★ Free VPS Security Hardening & Optimization: https://www.tmzvps.com/help/security/*

 

*What our wonderful clients say about tmzVPS:*

 

http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*

http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*

http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*

http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*

http://www.webhostin...01#post8881101 *★NEW★*

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★1 YEAR FREE★ Managed & Unmanaged VPS - OpenVZ/KVM - FLORIDA, LOS ANGELES, UK★tmzVPS★*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★1 YEAR FREE★ Managed & Unmanaged VPS - OpenVZ/KVM - FLORIDA, LOS ANGELES, UK★tmzVPS★*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Last TMZVPS Review (21+ Months Later)*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - My Experience (so far) with TMZVPS*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Premium VPS Host Referral*★NEW★*

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Ask VPS Managed Provder

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Ask VPS Managed Provder

http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1271723

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★tmzVPS.COM★ LOWEST PRICED SSD-ACCELERATED VPS PLANS ON WHT!!! cPANEL/WHM INCLUDED★★★

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TMZVPS.com 1.5 years Review

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TmzVps Review

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1190254

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1150923

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1133323

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ght=tmzhosting

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TMZ Hosting - all round review

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps

tmzVPS Reviews, Customer Reviews - tmzVPS

 

 

 


*Most VMs come with:*

 


*FULL *Management - Includes *FREE *cPanel/WHM - 24/7/365 Days *Proactive *Monitoring - *Full root* Access - *Free *Off Site Backups - *Raid 10 Setup*- *Free* Softaculous (Premium) - *Free *SSD Acceleration & More!

 

=============

 

*Los Angeles, United States DC:*

— PING: 107.161.184.2

— Test File: http://198.136.57.226:8080/1gbfile.tgz

 

*Florida, United States DC:*

 

— PING: 72.29.70.131

— Test File: http://72.29.70.131/1gbfile.tgz

 

*London**, United Kingdom DC:*

— PING: 109.73.160.202

— Test File: http://109.73.160.202/1gbfile.tgz

 

 


*OPENVZ - Los Angeles, Florida - United States | London - United Kingdom*

 


★★ Each Managed VPS comes with 1 IPV4 IP Address & cPanel/WHM with SolusVM ★★

 

*VM-2G* (openVZ)

 

*CPU*: 8 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 2 GB

*Space*: 100 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $31/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $14/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month)

 

 

*VM-4G* (openVZ)

 

*CPU*: 8 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 4 GB

*Space*: 200 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 8,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $41/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $24/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

 

*VM-6G* (openVZ)

 

*CPU*: 8 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 6 GB

*Space*: 300 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 12,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $51/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $34/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

 

*VM-8G* (openVZ)

 

*CPU*: 8 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 8 GB

*Space*: 400 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 16,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $61/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $44/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

 

 

*VM-10G* (openVZ)

 

*CPU*: 8 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 10 GB

*Space*: 500 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 20,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $71/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $54/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

 

 

 


==================================

 

 


*KVM - Los Angeles - US*

*KM-2G* (KVM)

*CPU*: 2 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 2 GB

*Space*: 100 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $38/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $20/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

 

*KM-4G* (KVM)

*CPU*: 3 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 4 GB

*Space*: 200 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $58/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $40/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

 

*KM-6G* (KVM)

*CPU*: 4 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 6 GB

*Space*: 300 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $78/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $60/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

 

*KM-8G* (KVM)

*CPU*: 5 Cores

*DDR3 RAM*: 8 GB

*Space*: 400 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*

*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB

*★★ Instant Setup ★★*

-- $98/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)

-- $80/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

 

 

 


*Frequently Asked Questions*

 

*Q:* What falls under Full Management?

*A:* We will do many things that other providers won't do. We will go over the top to help you with ANY questions you may have with our services. You can read on this more at: Compare Managed VPS Hosting vs Unmanaged VPS Hosting - tmzVPS

 

*Q:* What locations do you currently offer?

*A:* We currrently have three locations available, Los Angeles, California and Orlando, Florida - United States & London - United Kingdom. More locations will be added soon.

 

*Q:* Which payment methods do you accept?

*A:* We currently accept PayPal, Credit Cards, 2checkout (All MAJOR Credit Cards) & Skrill (Also known as MoneyBookers). If you do not see your payment method please let us know so we can add it.

 

*Q:* Are your VPS's setup instantly?

*A:* Yes, all of our VPS's are setup instantly after your payment is verified. You will receive your login details right away.

 

Frequently Asked Questions - tmzVPS

 

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at any time. Contact info is below:

 

 

 


*Contact Information*:

- Follow us on Twitter @tmzvps

- Live Chat is available @ VPS Hosting, Managed VPS Hosting, Virtual Private Servers - tmzVPS

- E-Mail us at [email protected]

- VPS Hosting, Managed VPS Hosting, Virtual Private Servers - tmzVPS / Managed VPS Provider

 

Thank You for Reading!

- Daniel


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 23, 2015)

I asked in a WHT thread this but was ignored, maybe here you see the message. I had a bad experience with your company in the past, we are talking about : I open a ticket, somebody say forwarding this to the right department or whatever automated message comes in, and it keeps in a loop until eventually somebody including you or another real person answer , then we go through the same flow again, one ticket turning into one or 2 days to get solved. Has this changed? Or improved?


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I asked in a WHT thread this but was ignored, maybe here you see the message. I had a bad experience with your company in the past, we are talking about : I open a ticket, somebody say forwarding this to the right department or whatever automated message comes in, and it keeps in a loop until eventually somebody including you or another real person answer , then we go through the same flow again, one ticket turning into one or 2 days to get solved. Has this changed? Or improved?


Can you please link me to your WHT post? As far as I know, I replied to you. 

The only reason you would have to wait for an issue to be resolved by me or someone else is if its a billing issue, license issue or level 3 issue. 

We *never* had automated responses, it's always a real person responding. It might be a pre-defined reply. 

90% of the tickets we receive are Level 1-2 issues which are resolved quickly. Level 3 issues are escalated to a few administrators that have root access to our nodes so they have to be re-assigned. We do this for safety reasons, you can read what happened to hostgator since everyone has root access to every node back in the day. 

And all billing and management tickets like licensing are handled by 2 people. 

We have hired more staff, and have QA managers now also which improved many things. 

- Daniel


----------

